# Telekom Speedport W724V Typ B Kein Wlan



## SurfPC (20. Juli 2017)

Moin habe besagten Router und er strahlt WLAN aus aber es ist kein Internet da. Habe schon resettet, die Firmware geupdatet und einige Einstellungen, die laut Telekom Forum helfen sollen eingestellt, zb. 5Ghz ausgemacht, Bandbreitenbeschränkung aus und so weiter. Hat aber alles nix gebracht. Wenn ich den Router resette und das Wlan wieder da ist, habe ich für 1-2 Minuten Internet und danach ist es wieder weg. 

Das komische ist, manchmal ich kann googlen. Ich kann manchmal Google aufrufen und mir die Suchergebnisliste anzeigen lassen, aber keine einzige Seite aufrufen. Das ist aber auch nicht immer so sondern nur manchmal nach nem Reset
(am Handy)

Meine Mutter kann am Laptop GARNICHTS machen, sie kann sich im Gegensatz zu mir (Handy) nichtmal generell mit dem Wlannetzwerk verbinden weil ihr Lappi es garnicht findet.

Will mir den nervenaufreibenden Prozess mit dem Telekomsupport ersparen und frage hier einfach mal ob jmd weiß was das sein könnte? 

Habe mal irgendwas gelesen von wegen Kanäle man soll sich innerhalb des Netzes einen freien Kanal suchen blabla keine Ahnung xD


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (20. Juli 2017)

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch. Bei mir reichts aber einfach die WLAN Verbindung zu trennen und neu zu verbinden. Teilweise auch mehrmals. Bei LAN ebenso.


----------



## SurfPC (20. Juli 2017)

über Lan ist alles top außer dass ich manchmal Abbrüche hab aber das war mit den 2 vorherigen Routern auch so denke das liegt an unseren steinalten Leitungen (50er Jahre Altbau)


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2017)

Da solltest du mal in die Funkkanäle / -frequenzen schauen. Wenn in deiner Nachbarschaft sehr viel Wifi Signale herumschwirren, kann das zu Problemen führen. Es gibt leider nur vier Kanäle die ohne Interferenzen nebeneinander existieren können, danach stören sich verschiedene Netze gegenseitig.


----------



## SurfPC (21. Juli 2017)

okay, wie mach ich das? Habe mal was von so ner Analyser App gehört fürs Handy aber die kann ich ja nicht runterladen weil ich kein Internet habe und am PC finde ich irgendwie die Playstore Version nicht mehr wo man am PC alles runterladen kann


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2017)

Es gibt für jedes erdenkliche Betriebssystem ganz viele Programme zur Analyse von Wifi, ich bin sicher du findest auch für deinen PC etwas.


----------



## kmf (21. Juli 2017)

5GHz-Netz ruhig eingeschaltet lassen, Kanal für WLan auf automatisch. Ich hab dasselbe scheiß Ding. Wenn ich Kanal zuweise, schaltet sich nach einiger Zeit WLan ab.  An der Frontseite mehrmal auf WLan drücken, dahinter verbirgt sich ein Schalter. Mehrmals drücken wegen evtl. Kontaktkorrosion. Langfristig nach besserem Router umschauen, mit dem hat sich die Telekom wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.

Connecten dann ins 5Ghz Netz


----------



## SurfPC (21. Juli 2017)

kmf das habe ich ja alles schon gehabt, funktioniert nicht.

@Stryke7 mit dem PC kann ich das WLAN nicht analysieren, habe keine Möglichkeit am PC WLAN zu empfangen ^^


----------



## kmf (21. Juli 2017)

SurfPC schrieb:


> kmf das habe ich ja alles schon gehabt, funktioniert nicht.
> 
> @Stryke7 mit dem PC kann ich das WLAN nicht analysieren, habe keine Möglichkeit am PC WLAN zu empfangen ^^


Dann ist es ein Fall für den Support - Gerät tauschen.


----------



## SurfPC (21. Juli 2017)

ich meinte damit dass ich keine WLAN Karte oder sonstiges im PC habe falls du mich gerade missverstanden hast


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du Router von der Telekom mietest, dann quäl den Kundensupport bis sie eine Lösung finden. Die sollten sich da am besten auskennen.

Ich hab den Router übrigens auch und keine Probleme ... also ein generelles Problem ist das nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (22. Juli 2017)

SurfPC schrieb:


> ich meinte damit dass ich keine WLAN Karte oder sonstiges im PC habe falls du mich gerade missverstanden hast



Dann nimm doch den PC deiner Mutter ... Dann kannst du sehen mit welcher Signalstärke dein WLAN sendet: Die funf besten WLAN-Diagnose-Tools - PC-WELT

Alternativ kannst du auch für dein Handy eine entsprechende App laden: WiFiAnalyzer (open-source) – Android-Apps  auf Google Play


----------

